# VWpartsMTL info guide...



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

I wanted to write something up for those of you who havent bought the VWpartsMTL intake and are considering doing it. This guide will log my expierence from front to back, from the order to the install. I will post pics of the entire install and if I have time I will dyno next weekend. I wanted to put something in so everyone that is hesitating on it will feel more comfortable with this company. I will continue to update this thread up until the day I install it. If anyone wants to add comments or share expierences about thier order, feel free... but please dont jump off topic, I want this to be useful for the VW community that was considering this intake. 
Thanks guys


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: VWpartsMTL info guide... (OrlandoJetta)*

3/20/2007...
I pulled the trigger on the vwpartsmtl.com cold air intake. The entire price (shipped) was $250.00 even.
3/29/2007
Received an e-mail from Maxine (Jetta rep from the site) stating that the fabrication would be completed and shipped out tomorrow morning. She said it should take about 1 week to arrive.
I will keep you all posted...


----------



## tewkewl74 (Apr 24, 2006)

Hi... just as an FYI. It's Maxime. Not Maxine. And Maxime is a guy. haha....
thanks for the updates


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (tewkewl74)*

lmao... thanks bro lol... 'HE' says Max all the time, and I coulda sworn 'HE' said Maxine lol


----------



## T-DOG (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: VWpartsMTL info guide... (OrlandoJetta)*

I ordered my cai from vwpartsmtl on 03/07 and still don't have it yet! Good luck on that one week. Can we all keep each other updated on our orders? subwoffers is waiting on his also. P.S. Max has been very helpfull with his emails










_Modified by T-DOG at 1:06 PM 3-29-2007_


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: VWpartsMTL info guide... (T-DOG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T-DOG* »_ I ordered my cai from vwpartsmtl on 03/07 and still don't have it yet! Good luck on that one week. Can we all keep each other updated on our orders? subwoffers is waiting on his also. P.S. Max has been very helpfull with his emails









_Modified by T-DOG at 1:06 PM 3-29-2007_

To everyone waiting on their intakes, I just got an update from Max, they finished building 50 sets of intakes last night, and all the orders will be shipped out this Friday! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: VWpartsMTL info guide... (T-DOG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T-DOG* »_ I ordered my cai from vwpartsmtl on 03/07 and still don't have it yet! Good luck on that one week. Can we all keep each other updated on our orders? subwoffers is waiting on his also. P.S. *Max has been very helpfull with his emails







*
_Modified by T-DOG at 1:06 PM 3-29-2007_

I agree, max is pretty good at keeping everyone updated. He said its going on tomorrow at the latest, and should provide a tracking number (I have requested that since the day i purchased). I am planning on including pics and a step-by-step for the installation... it should be a cake walk. I already have a DIY intake, and Im not planning on re-installing the stock air tubes just to explain how to remove them lol... so that part I will most likely just type out. Hopefully this intake lives up to my anticipation. I am sure we will all have our orders soon, we can use this thread for pics and tips as well.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: VWpartsMTL info guide... (OrlandoJetta)*

tahts good man, i really apprecaite that. updating the customers is always necessary http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: VWpartsMTL info guide... (mujjuman)*

Max is as good as it gets for customer service, now if only he had the resourses of an ABT or Neuspeed.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to a great guy


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: VWpartsMTL info guide... (@[email protected])*






















to (hopefully) a great intake!

_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_Max is as good as it gets for customer service, now if only he had the resourses of an ABT or Neuspeed.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to a great guy

...and X2 to that comment... he is on point (eventhough I thought he was a she at first lol).
Still no word on a tracking number guys... I will keep you posted... keep bumping this thread, I want this to be helpful... when its all said and done, I'll see if we can get it cleaned up by a mod so it can be used as an FAQ for the mtl intake.


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: VWpartsMTL info guide... (OrlandoJetta)*

3/31/2007
Last time I heard from max, few days ago, he said he would be shipping out no later than yesterday. I know a few of you have heard the same thing. Subwoffers mentioned that 50 were being fabbed and shipped out... has anyone heard from Max yesterday or today? I am curious to see if they got shipped on time or not. Lets all hope they will be in soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 







for waiting! 














Cheers for the outcome!


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: VWpartsMTL info guide... (OrlandoJetta)*

Nope, no emails yet.


----------



## pslawinski (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: VWpartsMTL info guide... (subwoffers)*

I ordered my CAI on 3 March 2007, it arrived 29 March 2007.


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: VWpartsMTL info guide... (pslawinski)*

Awesome man, have you installed it yet? If you did, post some pics and tell us about it...


----------



## pslawinski (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: VWpartsMTL info guide... (OrlandoJetta)*

Well I guess I can get some pics. I hadn't taken any yet.
It sounds awesome. By far the sound is the biggest upgrade http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The power is notable, but don't expect anything ridiculous.
I got a CEL from it. I'm pretty sure it was because air was leaking past the hoses that are behind the MAF. I may have fixed the problem, but I still need to get the CEL reset.


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: VWpartsMTL info guide... (pslawinski)*

From what I have heard, the power is fairly noticable, but like you said, the sound is supposed to be awesome. Ya, make sure that everything is air tight, that is the only reason that you will get a CEL, because of 'dirty' air getting past the sensors. 
Take some pics bro, I want to see what it looks like... Thanks man














Cheers!


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

pslawinkski you can reset the CEL by having your battery unplugged for 15mins.


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (rental_metard)*

Anyone get any tracking numbers? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pslawinski (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: VWpartsMTL info guide... (OrlandoJetta)*

Here are some pictures for you. Forgive me, the engine bay is a little dusty. It's pollen season and I haven't had a bumper in more than a week. Apparently it's hard to get the front spoiler if you have the Votex kit. It's taken this shop more than two weeks, and several wrong parts! So yeah, I didn't remove the bumper for the install, I just didn't have one at the time. I will say that the lack of a bumper made the install easier by several orders of magnitude. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif.








No bumper + CAI poking out = mega cool. Errr, or not! It sucks that I have to go until friday without a bumper.







I don't want that filter to get all wet when it rains here! Oh and it looks ugly as hell, that's never good.








Trust me, it looks worse without the engine cover on.








The white stuff on the adapter and hose is Teflon tape, it works pretty well I think. It conforms to the shape of the the surface it's on. I covered it with electrical tape just to be sure.
















The seal around that temperature sensor isn't all that great. I'm wondering if that could be a big problem, what do you guys think?


_Modified by pslawinski at 11:41 PM 4-1-2007_


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: VWpartsMTL info guide... (pslawinski)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Any Cels? Hows the extra "Umph" ?


----------



## pslawinski (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: VWpartsMTL info guide... (subwoffers)*

CEL: Yep. Sitll need to get it reset. I think I fixed the leaks that probably caused it.


----------



## jrhaberen (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: VWpartsMTL info guide... (pslawinski)*

Thanks for the pics....
I ordered mine on 3/29, can't wait.
I was thinking of using the Teflon tape also for the install.
I was thinking that should make sure I'm not getting any air leaks
and hopefully not get any CEL's?
How long did it take you to put in?
J


_Modified by jrhaberen at 7:39 AM 4-2-2007_


----------



## pslawinski (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: VWpartsMTL info guide... (jrhaberen)*

It took me just about one hour.


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: VWpartsMTL info guide... (pslawinski)*

Nice pics bro, i appreciate that... 
I didnt realize that this CAI relocated the filter down under... thats great. What did you do, jack the car up and cut the wheel to get the filter in? I exp. with this when i did my DIY intake and couldnt get the filter underneath... let me know how you did it...
And no... no tracking number yet, im hoping to hear from Max today... subwoffer have you heard anything? If anyone hears from Max regarding our order, post immediatley... I am know of about 4-5 of us that should all be shipping out at the same time (last friday). If anyone was told theirs would ship out last friday, please let us know so that we know to update you as well.














while we wait


----------



## T-DOG (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: VWpartsMTL info guide... (OrlandoJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OrlandoJetta* »_Nice pics bro, i appreciate that... 
I didnt realize that this CAI relocated the filter down under... thats great. What did you do, jack the car up and cut the wheel to get the filter in? I exp. with this when i did my DIY intake and couldnt get the filter underneath... let me know how you did it...
And no... no tracking number yet, im hoping to hear from Max today... subwoffer have you heard anything? If anyone hears from Max regarding our order, post immediatley... I am know of about 4-5 of us that should all be shipping out at the same time (last friday). If anyone was told theirs would ship out last friday, please let us know so that we know to update you as well.














while we wait 

Still waiting on mine ordered on 03/07


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: VWpartsMTL info guide... (T-DOG)*

Thats crazy, its been almost a month for you. I am guessing that it would have shipped out with the rest of ours on Friday. Has anyone even got confirmation from Max that the order shipped on Friday? Last time i heard that was the projected ship date, but that was never verified.


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: VWpartsMTL info guide... (OrlandoJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OrlandoJetta* »_Nice pics bro, i appreciate that... 
I didnt realize that this CAI relocated the filter down under... thats great. What did you do, jack the car up and cut the wheel to get the filter in? I exp. with this when i did my DIY intake and couldnt get the filter underneath... let me know how you did it...
And no... no tracking number yet, im hoping to hear from Max today... subwoffer have you heard anything? If anyone hears from Max regarding our order, post immediatley... I am know of about 4-5 of us that should all be shipping out at the same time (last friday). If anyone was told theirs would ship out last friday, please let us know so that we know to update you as well.














while we wait 

Silver Dub said they all left on friday, I will email Max about getting us some updates. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pslawinski (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: VWpartsMTL info guide... (OrlandoJetta)*

That sucks that you guys don't have your intakes yet. I ordered mine 3 March and it arrived 29 March.

_Quote, originally posted by *OrlandoJetta* »_Nice pics bro, i appreciate that... 
I didnt realize that this CAI relocated the filter down under... thats great. What did you do, jack the car up and cut the wheel to get the filter in? I exp. with this when i did my DIY intake and couldnt get the filter underneath... let me know how you did it... 

Yep, it puts the filter close to where the fog lights would be.
As far as installation goes I didn't have to turn the wheel or anything fancy like that. As I mentioned above I don't have a bumper now, so it was extremely easy to do the install. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm not sure how I would have done it with the bumper on, that would have sucked. When you do install it make sure that the tubes that connect to the adapter are sealed up well.
I'm going to try and unplug the battery to reset the ECU so I can get rid of the CEL. If that doesn't work there's a shop nearby with a VAG-COM and I'll get the car scanned to see what the problem is.
Update:
I re-clamped all the connections, and made sure the hoses were in the adapter tightly. I left the battery unplugged during this. When I plugged everything back in and started it up there was no CEL. I even drove it around a few miles and no CEL. I guess I'll see how long that lasts.
Does anyone here know what the tubes that connect to the intake are for? Something emissions related?










_Modified by pslawinski at 1:49 PM 4-2-2007_


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: VWpartsMTL info guide... (subwoffers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *subwoffers* »_
Silver Dub said they all left on friday, I will email Max about getting us some updates. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks sub...
As far as the install is concerned without removing the front bumper, I dont think it should be 2 hard. As long as the filter fits through the wheel well, it should be a breeze. Im not planning on taking the bumper off... I remember when I tried to do that with my prelude and the bumper wouldnt go back on straight... that sucked. Has anyone finished the install with the bumper on?


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: VWpartsMTL info guide... (OrlandoJetta)*

=( day 21


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: VWpartsMTL info guide... (subwoffers)*

geez oh man... has anyone talked to Max since 3/28??? He still hasnt responded to my e-mails... I dont even know if they shipped... I need to get a tracking number from him...


----------



## T-DOG (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: VWpartsMTL info guide... (OrlandoJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OrlandoJetta* »_geez oh man... has anyone talked to Max since 3/28??? He still hasnt responded to my e-mails... I dont even know if they shipped... I need to get a tracking number from him...










That tracking # is not good for anything any way it will not show package movement to the U.S.







I have had my tracking# since the 03/19 and still no cai










_Modified by T-DOG at 11:44 AM 4-3-2007_


----------



## Cabrio60 (Oct 14, 2006)

It takes 1-3 weeks for packages from Canada to reach the USA... because they sit for week or so in a Customs warehouse near Mississauga, Ontario. Also Canada POST is not the fastest service I have ever used. Just hang in there.


----------



## T-DOG (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: (Cabrio60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cabrio60* »_It takes 1-3 weeks for packages from Canada to reach the USA... because they sit for week or so in a Customs warehouse near Mississauga, Ontario. Also Canada POST is not the fastest service I have ever used. Just hang in there.









Thanks


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: VWpartsMTL info guide... (pslawinski)*

I installed the cai with the bumper on no problem. I turned the wheel to the right and opened up the plastic guard and slipped the filter in and attached it to the rest of the intake. Ps. The 2 tubes connected to the intake are emissions related. The error message you'll receive with vagcom should be emissions - low reading or something like that.


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (Cabrio60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cabrio60* »_It takes 1-3 weeks for packages from Canada to reach the USA... because they sit for week or so in a Customs warehouse near Mississauga, Ontario. Also Canada POST is not the fastest service I have ever used. Just hang in there.









Thanks X2!
I hope this thing gets here soon... this is driving me nuts...


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*

weird, I ebay stuff sometimes and it takes 7 days from Us to Canada and Uk to Canada, since VWpartsMtl is in MTL and i'm in B.C ... damn i hope it gets here soon befor it starts raining again.


----------



## T-DOG (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: (subwoffers)*

******NEWS FLASH******* 
I now have my cai ordered on 03/07 delivered on 04/04 what a wait! But i think it will all be worth it when i put it on on my lunch hour! gotta love working at a v.w. dealer


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (T-DOG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T-DOG* »_******NEWS FLASH******* 
I now have my cai ordered on 03/07 delivered on 04/04 what a wait! But i think it will all be worth it when i put it on on my lunch hour! gotta love working at a v.w. dealer
















i demand a review once it is installed during your lunch hour, I Despise tardiness.










































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## T-DOG (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: (subwoffers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *subwoffers* »_
i demand a review once it is installed during your lunch hour, I Despise tardiness.










































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Will do


----------



## pslawinski (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (T-DOG)*

The outside temperature dropped into the mid 50's today. This is a difference of 30 degrees (Fahrenheit) from what it has been lately. It's easy to feel the difference in power from a cool day to a hot day. This is something that could not be said for the stock intake. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for CAI.


----------



## T-DOG (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: (subwoffers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *subwoffers* »_
i demand a review once it is installed during your lunch hour, I Despise tardiness.










































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Well you can for sure feel a difference in power














but the fitment is like a$$







First things first the the temp sensor hole was to small the good ole uni bit fixed that. The smog tubes will need to be modified to fit nothing a heat gun won't fix other than that very happy.







This is not a lunch hour install!!


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (T-DOG)*

Congrats on getting your intake...
Heres an update on my order...
4/4/2007
FINALLY received my tracking information via paypal. The order is now awaiting departure from the Canada postal service. I am hoping to have it sooooooooooooon... but probably wont. 














for being worth the wait!!!


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*

its good friday and easter monday this week. Canada post will be taking it easy


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (subwoffers)*

true that... kinda sucks because I wont have it until thanksgiving prolly


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

a heat gun to make those sensors fit... I never thought of that. Mine have been fitting like ass since I installed it.


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (rental_metard)*

Are you talking about a hot glue gun??? Or just a heat gun? Would a heat gun get the aluminum hot enought o expand though?


----------



## T-DOG (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OrlandoJetta* »_Are you talking about a hot glue gun??? Or just a heat gun? Would a heat gun get the aluminum hot enought o expand though?

Just a heat gun to make the plastic tube a little softer so it will go inside the fitting. P.S the cai is made from stainless steel not aluminum and would require a torch to stretch it out or some sort of pipe expander


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (T-DOG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T-DOG* »_
Just a heat gun to make the plastic tube a little softer so it will go inside the fitting. *P.S the cai is made from stainless steel not aluminum and would require a torch to stretch it out or some sort of pipe expander *









lol thanks for the correction...








So you talking about 'shrinking' the plastic on the sensors? Is it that bad of a fit to the 'stainless steel' intake pipe?


----------



## T-DOG (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OrlandoJetta* »_
lol thanks for the correction...








So you talking about 'shrinking' the plastic on the sensors? Is it that bad of a fit to the 'stainless steel' intake pipe? 

Yeah it is to tight to fit all the way in. close but not close enough


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (T-DOG)*

So the sensor fits over the outside of the bungs, but just barely, right?


----------



## T-DOG (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OrlandoJetta* »_So the sensor fits over the outside of the bungs, but just barely, right?

It fits inside the bung. Going to try and shrink it down a little. its only like a [email protected]%~ hair to big


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

lol I thought I was the only one that used that phrase. Let me know if you are able to get it in their fully. You can be the test rat.


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (rental_metard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rental_metard* »_lol I thought I was the only one that used that phrase. Let me know if you are able to get it in their fully. You can be the test rat.

He would be the test 'dog' dude... hense the name 'T-DOG'=Test dog... not rat


----------



## T-DOG (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OrlandoJetta* »_
He would be the test 'dog' dude... hense the name 'T-DOG'=Test dog... not rat









Test dog reporting! A little heat and one cut finger and a lot of cursing every thing is in fine and tight. A couple of notes 
1. Had to remove the plastic cap from the air flow sensor harness that makes the wires come out at a 90 degree turn. The harness was to short otherwise. A couple of v.w. techs said that was fine. The plug is still sealed where the wires go in.
2. used thinner o rings on the plastic air tubes that go in to the bungs it turns out that the o rings are what was keeping the fittings from going all the way in








3. had to drill a larger hole to get the air temp sensor in the tube 
I will try to post picts when i get home.
Thanks every one for all the help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by T-DOG at 3:44 PM 4-4-2007_


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (T-DOG)*

Awesome bro... thanks for the update, we'd love to see some pics! So your the second person that said the air temp sensor hole was too small... We should e-mail Max and let him know they are fabbing them 2 small. I understand what your saying about the bungs for the other sensors, but that sucks that they dont fit right. Im starting to understand why there are alot of people having problems with CEL's coming on... every connection needs to be slightly modded in order to fit properly. Oh well,





















to fabricating a pre-fabricated piece that I paid $250 to have fabricated for me... sounds like the advertisment was more fabricated than the intake tube was


----------



## pslawinski (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OrlandoJetta* »_ So your the second person that said the air temp sensor hole was too small... 

Make that three, I had to widen the hole on my intake as well.


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (pslawinski)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pslawinski* »_
Make that three, I had to widen the hole on my intake as well.

lol you said you had to widen your hole







I know a dude that just got out of the county jail that had his hole widened too





















just jokes








That sucks though... i wanted this to be a quick install, seems im gonna have to bust out the old thinkin cap on this one, havent used it in quite awhile


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*

Quick update... i e-mailed Max about the temp sensor hole being so small, he said he will fix them from here on out... sorry guys, but our that were shipped were to the same specs as they have been doing for 2007...


----------



## turbomyJetta (Feb 17, 2007)

last friday
max emailed me about emailing me
when it would ship
haha
soo im not sure if hes shipped it out yet or not.
either way its gonna be a fun little project for me and my buddies.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (turbomyJetta)*

Use a dremel to "sand" the hole wider.


----------



## pslawinski (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

Ugh, right at 21.5 miles my CEL came back on. Today I'll get it scanned so I can find out what the problem is.


----------



## pslawinski (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (pslawinski)*

Okay my CEL came on yesterday, yet again








So I decided to get my car scanned today.
Ignore the part about the intake air temperature sensor. I forgot to plug it in when I started the car up for the first time after I installed the intake.
It looks like the real problem here, is that I'm running too lean. That blows, because I can't think of any way to fix that other than putting the stock airbox back in.
Any Ideas








Here's what was pulled:
Thursday,05,April,2007,11:12:05 (GMT-6)
VAG-COM Version: Release 607.2-D
Control Module Part Number: 07K 906 032 T
Component and/or Version: 2.5l R5/4V G 9653
Software Coding: 0000001
Work Shop Code: WSC 01279

000017 - Bank 1: Camshaft A (Intake): Retard Setpoint not Reached (Over-Advanced)
P0011 - 004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 7574 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 06:03:07
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1618 /min
Load: 46.3 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 39.0°C
Temperature: 35.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 980.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.224 V
000152 - Intake Air Temperature Sensor 2 (G299): Signal too Low
P0098 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 9001 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 05:58:12
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 676 /min
Load: 36.8 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 62.0°C
Temperature: 32.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.097 V
000369 - Fuel Trim; Bank 1: System Too Lean
P0171 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 2
Mileage: 9007 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 06:38:39
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 2046 /min
Load: 55.7 %
Speed: 47.0 km/h
Temperature: 66.0°C
Temperature: 14.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.605 V
000257 - Mass Air Flow Sensor (G70): Implausible Signal
P0101 - 004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00110100
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 9093 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 00:08:53
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 2272 /min
Load: 29.4 %
Speed: 85.0 km/h
Temperature: 84.0°C
Temperature: 28.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.351 V


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (pslawinski)*

It also looks like you have a leak by your MAF sensor, or else it wouldnt read implausible signal... check your connections by the MAF. 
Oh by the way... our orders did ship out, if you read above I posted that I received the tracking number... there were 50 that shipped out 2 days ago. I have been tracking it now, its at the canada post going through inspection as of 8:14AM this morning lol... 





















for technology


----------



## T-DOG (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*

x2







Sounds like a leak after the air flow meter


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (T-DOG)*

TEST DOG!!!! lol - hows the intake holding up man?


----------



## T-DOG (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OrlandoJetta* »_TEST DOG!!!! lol - hows the intake holding up man?

Love it







I just have the feeling that this thing is going to cause me a lot of trouble! with the police that is


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (T-DOG)*

lol... honestly though... is it a big difference in torque/response? Sounds good right?


----------



## T-DOG (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OrlandoJetta* »_lol... honestly though... is it a big difference in torque/response? Sounds good right?

Honestly it is very loud!!! And you can feel a difference in the power. I think that was the best $250.00 spent on my car yet.


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (T-DOG)*

Nice... I havent heard anybody really talk badly about it, so im pumped. I should have it in the next few years!!!


----------



## pslawinski (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (T-DOG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T-DOG* »_x2







Sounds like a leak after the air flow meter

That was before I fixed the leak, there shouldn't be any more leaks. The small tube fits in the adapter just fine, and the big tube is completely sealed.
Would a leak behind the MAF cause the engine to run lean anyways? If that wouldn't make it run lean what else could? Maybe the ECU can't handle an intake that isn't crazy restrictive.










_Modified by pslawinski at 1:56 PM 4-5-2007_


----------



## T-DOG (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: (pslawinski)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pslawinski* »_
That was before I fixed the leak, there shouldn't be any more leaks. The small tube fits in the adapter just fine, and the big tube is completely sealed.
Would a leak behind the MAF cause the engine to run lean anyways? If that wouldn't make it run lean what else could? Maybe the ECU can't handle an intake that isn't crazy restrictive.









_Modified by pslawinski at 1:56 PM 4-5-2007_

Yes that can make it run lean you have air in the motor that the air flow meter dosen't know about http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pslawinski (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (T-DOG)*

Okay, I guess I'll go reseal those hoses. I'm pretty sure that they aren't leaking, but maybe they are. 
Does the fuel trim data get reset when you leave the battery unplugged for a while, or is that stored in flash memory?


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (T-DOG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T-DOG* »_
Yes that can make it run lean you have air in the motor that the air flow meter dosen't know about http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

X2, thats the main cause for a car running lean... more air = less fuel = running lean...


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

how good for the engine is running lean?


----------



## T-DOG (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: (rental_metard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rental_metard* »_how good for the engine is running lean?

A lean burn is bad ie. holes in pistons/ melted spark plugs
But i don't think it is to bad in his case prob not lean enough to do any damage but just enough to turn on the cel


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (T-DOG)*

if it was running 2 lean, enough to damage the motor, the CEL would be blinking red... if that happens... STOP DRIVING!


----------



## pslawinski (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*

Yeah, the red light has never come on. It's always yellow. I thought I sealed those things up tightly







I'm going to get some rubber hose and some hose clamps and try and attach it with those. If that doesn't work I think it's got to be something else that's making it run lean. I'm fairly certian there are no leaks behind the MAF as the intake is currently set up.


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (pslawinski)*

Yeah you could try that... you could also get (and im not reccomending this but...) ceremic caulking... it will hold up perfect, and it will be able to withstand the temp. of the engine no problem, will definitley seal it though.


----------



## pslawinski (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*

Yeah, I'm sure that would work, I just want something that I can remove if necessary. Also I think the tubes will look better. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (pslawinski)*

Ya you wont be able to remove that glue... that stuff is lethal... hey check out my car, i did some paint work to it... just check my recent posts, i dont feel like postin another pic... i wana know what u guys think


----------



## pslawinski (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*

I've been dealing with a CEL since I installed this thing. At first I thought it was how I installed it, and maybe it was. Today I took the entire thing apart and reassembled it. I spent one and a half hours making sure the thing was all sealed up. I wrapped the parts where the tubes go into the adapter with Teflon tape, and then tightly wrapped that with electrical tape. I'm CERTIAN there is no vacuum leak from the intake. I left the battery unplugged the whole time while I was repairing the intake. After everything was put back together I drove for 112.6 miles from Birmingham, AL to Huntsville, AL. The CEL did not come on the entire trip, this was not suprising to me though, the engine maintained the same RPM pretty much the entire trip. Well, after I arrived in Huntsville, I had to drive around a little. This driving was all on city streets, so there are stoplights etc. Just a few minutes away from the dormatory the CEL cam on







. I'm pretty sure the engine is running slightly lean at certian RPMs, which would be causing the CEL to come on. What I'd like to know is if the fuel trim is reset when you unplug the battery, or if the fuel trim is stored in flash memory.
If anyone has any suggestions I'd be glad to hear them. I guess I'll end up taking this to the performance shop near here to see if they can do anything. I know the stealership certianly won't do anything, and if they do it'll cost me an arm and a leg.


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (pslawinski)*

Do you disconnect the Neg ( - ) on the battery when disconnecting to reset ? Thanks


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (pslawinski)*

Ok who is all waiting on thier order with me at this time??? Heres my situation, I have my tracking number (got it 4/4) and no update since, WTF? If this was any other company i would have been had my refund by now... but since its Max, and hes been so cool throughout the process and b/c this intake should be worth it, im chillin. This sucks though, just curious who else is anxious as i am


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OrlandoJetta* »_Ok who is all waiting on thier order with me at this time??? Heres my situation, I have my tracking number (got it 4/4) and no update since, WTF? If this was any other company i would have been had my refund by now... but since its Max, and hes been so cool throughout the process and b/c this intake should be worth it, im chillin. This sucks though, just curious who else is anxious as i am









Dude, I sat on my driveway at 9:30 waiting for the truck to roll up, never happend. waited once again today, nothing.
I'm about to go get therapy


----------



## pslawinski (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (subwoffers)*

I usually just disconnect the positive from the fusebox, that seems to work quite well.


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (subwoffers)*

Yeah I did the same thing this morning.. i even went and rented a Tux for the occassion, got a dozen roses for the delivery man and bought a soldid 24 kt. gold box cutter to open it with. and still no box...


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*

Canada post = Garbage 
The tracking number tells me that it has been submitted in mtl, and it will update once it has been delivered, ya I really need to know its been delivered when I'm looking at it cause its sitting on my front door.








From now on, I will have nothing to do with canada post.


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (subwoffers)*

lol... i know right... the tracking info will say "Your ass should be looking at it now" when its delivered. 
I am just gonna psych myself into thinking that I never even ordered it, then when it comes... im gonna freak out like a retarded kid at christmas http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*

Hey Orlando, looks like im going to eat my own words...
2007/04/11 14:39 RICHMOND, BC Item accepted and entered into sortation plant 
2007/04/05 03:15 MONTREAL, QC Item accepted and entered into sortation plant 
2007/04/03 19:58 SAINT-HUBERT, QC Item accepted at the Post office 
2007/04/03 05:33 MONTREAL, QC Shipping details electronically submitted


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (subwoffers)*

oooooooooooooo sheit... that means mine should be with yours!! ours both went out the same day http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (subwoffers)*

I just checked mine.. it still says its in sorting in MTL... that sucks... maybe it takes a day longer to get to Florida http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Either way, we should have them soon... then I will go back and edit the first post on this thread to a DIY for the intake!


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OrlandoJetta* »_I just checked mine.. it still says its in sorting in MTL... that sucks... maybe it takes a day longer to get to Florida http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Either way, we should have them soon... then I will go back and edit the first post on this thread to a DIY for the intake!

I should have it by tomm morning, the Sorting depot in Richmond BC is about 10min from my house. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (subwoffers)*

Mine order still hasnt updated.... i hope it arrives here in orlando tomorrow... i wonder why the candian post doesnt update the tracking once it leaves the border????








I love not being in Canada... its like 70 here in the winter


----------



## T-DOG (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OrlandoJetta* »_Mine order still hasnt updated.... i hope it arrives here in orlando tomorrow... i wonder why the candian post doesnt update the tracking once it leaves the border????








I love not being in Canada... its like 70 here in the winter









Hey, Orlando when it hits the U.S. try using the same Canada Post tracking # with http://www.usps.com that is how i got my last tracking info
The tracking # will work when they have the package but not untill then. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (T-DOG)*

Ok ill try it now...


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*

Vancouver is real nice here during most seasons besides the few months after winter. Whistler is hella fun and summer by the water here is what dreams are made of. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (subwoffers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *subwoffers* »_Vancouver is real nice here during most seasons besides the few months after winter. Whistler is hella fun and summer by the water here is what dreams are made of. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah i have a ton of family is London, ONT... I love it up there in the summer...
Still nothing through USPS... this sucks dude, I hope mine ships out over the next few days, this is getting on my nerves


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*

What's the latest on those people with CEL's?
I am impressed by The Dog because he seems to be the only one without a problem.
This product sounds great for me, but I dont want to "break the seal" on my CEL...LOL
Updates anyone?


----------



## tewkewl74 (Apr 24, 2006)

i don't have a cel either. i think the 05.5s aren't getting them..


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (tewkewl74)*

w00o0ot I have an '06


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*

pslawinski and T-DOG both have 07's... One with a problem, one without.


----------



## pslawinski (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (07JettaMK5)*

Lucky me!








I've rebuilt that thing three times now. I'm sure there's not a vacuum leak anymore. I can't do anything else until I get my VAG-COM. I'm just going to have to deal with the MIL for a few more weeks.


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (pslawinski)*

Yea dude.... it is what it is... its wierd that once you got it reset it still stayed on... that sucks


----------



## T-DOG (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: (pslawinski)*

Dude i am not 100% sure that un plugging the battery will clear the code from memory . maby it only turns the light off temporally. ill ask some vw techs tomorrow at work. Your car might be fixed and you just don't know it. if that is what you have been doing










_Modified by T-DOG at 6:48 PM 4-12-2007_


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (T-DOG)*

Well after 4L of my own blood, the intake is on.
No cel after 80km, sound is


----------



## T-DOG (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: (subwoffers)*

Told ya http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (subwoffers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *subwoffers* »_Well after 4L of my own blood, the intake is on.
No cel after 80km, sound is





































So im the only one whos still waiting eh? That sucks lol... soon enough I guess... ive psyched myself out about it completley


----------



## jrhaberen (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*

I'm still waiting too...








Although I just ordered on 3/29...
2 weeks and no word...








I can't WAIT


----------



## turbomyJetta (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (jrhaberen)*

mines on the way too
tracking number was sent
it was sent out on the 3rd
soo it should be here any day now.


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (turbomyJetta)*

ok WTF.. mine order hasnt even updated since the 5th... still says it is in @ CA post... this is BS... starting to seriously get pissed off about it. I put the tracking number in USPS and still nothing. Why has every elses gone out??


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*

Ok finally got the intake... already put it in... fouck a guide for it... not even worth it. It was a simple install, and if you cant figure it out (at least with the directions provided) then you dont deserve more power








I will, however, post a guide to removing your ECU and the specs / dyno proven results of the Inmotion flash. I will have it all up by the end of the week. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*

Subwoofer got a CEL...








T-DOG is still standing...LOL
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3179542


_Modified by 07JettaMK5 at 6:50 AM 4-16-2007_


----------



## turbomyJetta (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: VWpartsMTL info guide... (OrlandoJetta)*
























gonna install it friday with a friend
wish me luck


----------



## cannonballkyle (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: VWpartsMTL info guide... (turbomyJetta)*

i have a 2005 jetta. do i not have the sensor to put into the small hole on the longer intake piece? what is the best way to plug it up? thanks


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: VWpartsMTL info guide... (cannonballkyle)*

Finger.
Um electrical tape?


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (pslawinski)*

Wow so many ppl here bought one....This is crazy.


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*

(Ok finally got the intake... already put it in)

OK so one week now Orlando.... Any CEL?


----------



## T-DOG (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: (07JettaMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *07JettaMK5* »_(Ok finally got the intake... already put it in)

OK so one week now Orlando.... Any CEL?









I dont think oj will have a check engine light for some time=(http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3180720


----------



## rabbitually (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (T-DOG)*

it seems like a lot of people wait for some time till they receive their intake... what is the average time for VWPARTSMTL to ship an intake / how long does shipping take?
I ordered my intake last wednesday and still havent heard anything yet?!?


----------



## T-DOG (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: (rabbitually)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabbitually* »_it seems like a lot of people wait for some time till they receive their intake... what is the average time for VWPARTSMTL to ship an intake / how long does shipping take?
I ordered my intake last wednesday and still havent heard anything yet?!?










Took me around 28 days


----------



## jrhaberen (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: (rabbitually)*

Ordered mine on 3/29, 
Got an Email from Max that said it would ship this Wed(4/18)
No tracking info yet...
I'm assuming they are either really backlogged with orders or maybe
adjusting the design so everything fits tight?








Not too worried though. With all the people on here that seem to have them I know I'll get mine, just a matter of being patient








J


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (T-DOG)*

I dont think oj will have a check engine light for some time=(http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3180720
OOO ya, that was him!! Man, thats gonna hurt!


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (07JettaMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *07JettaMK5* »_I dont think oj will have a check engine light for some time=(http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3180720
OOO ya, that was him!! Man, thats gonna hurt!









All good now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
For those of you who dont venture into the great beyond (MKV forum)... the car is up and running... pretty damn quick I might add. The tuning went great, it revs to about 6100 w/ real smooth shifts. Throttle response is excellent as well, jumps off the line. I will run it in a few weeks and dyno for you guys 2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbomyJetta (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*

did anyone else have trouble bolting the CAI down?
for some reason i couldnt do it and gave up after about 30 mins


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (turbomyJetta)*

have u seen this thread? It Might help might not
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3179542


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*

OJ!
Best thread ever! I was watching with baited breath!
Glad to see your up and running. Keep us up to date on any CEL's...PLEASE! We need to know the fix. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

